# North Alabam RC -- Decatur, Al.



## L J Monlezun (Mar 8, 2007)

Derby Callbacks after combined first and second series. # 1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,13,14,17,22 & 23. 

First series was 200 yd memory bird with 125. yd go bird. Second series was same set up opposite order and opposite side of field. Field was wide open with not alot of factors or cover. Weather is Cold, Raining and Windy. Setting up now for third and final water test.

( Info from my brother who is at the derby -- dog # 1. ) 


Good luck to all, 

Lawrence M


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

L J Monlezun said:


> Derby Callbacks after combined first and second series. # 1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,13,17,22 & 23.
> 
> First series was 200 yd memory bird with 125. yd go bird. Second series was same set up opposite order and opposite side of field. Field was wide open with not alot of factors or cover. Weather is Cold, Raining and Windy. Setting up now for third and final water test.
> 
> Lawrence M


 
Woooo Whoooo....go dog #4 in the Derby! He is running his first and last Derby today though he turns two in September. 

I hear it's been raining buckets. Any chances of the Open
(100 dogs) getting the first series done by Saturday afternoon?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd say 2p Saturday if I were a betting man...and I'm not. 

Steady rain now.....I'd say they MIGHT be halfway through the Open. They're doing the best they can under the conditions.

There have been about 10 scratches in the Open so that'll help somewhat. 

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Good to hear that the Open is moving along. Looking at the radar and forecast, it looks to be a long weekend. I'm sure the N Bama RC folks and judges will do the best they can under the conditions they've been dealt.


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

Open will not finish today. Ran my first derby today and man I see now how folks get hooked on the FT game. It was a fun change from HT and the dog did well and thought he should have made the third series{haha} but I still had a ball and have alot of respect for the FT venue and the judges were great.


----------



## L J Monlezun (Mar 8, 2007)

3rd series callbacks -- Derby. 

#1,2,3,4,5,7,9,13,14 & 17.

According to my brother...Last series will be water super single. 

Good luck to all, 


Lawrence M.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open got about 2/3 through. Test got tougher after they shut down for about an hour after a hard downpour with water standing in the field....a quad with three retired....momma/poppa in the middle of the field at about 100 yds.....long gun right, 30 degrees right of momma bird at 150 yds....simulated flyer off to left of poppa bird 40 degrees at 160 yds/they stand throughout whole test......order is momma/angle back right...right gun/angle back left......poppa bird/angle back left....sim flyer/flat left.....it was tough early, eased up with a wind shift, got tougher after a downpour, then the last three dogs to run did VERY well (Raider was one of 'em, Franco). 

Weather is supposed to ease up Saturday.

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

K G said:


> Open got about 2/3 through. Test got tougher after they shut down for about an hour after a hard downpour with water standing in the field....a quad with three retired....momma/poppa in the middle of the field at about 100 yds.....long gun right, 30 degrees right of momma bird at 150 yds....simulated flyer off to left of poppa bird 40 degrees at 160 yds/they stand throughout whole test......order is momma/angle back right...right gun/angle back left......poppa bird/angle back left....sim flyer/flat left.....it was tough early, eased up with a wind shift, got tougher after a downpour, then the last three dogs to run did VERY well (Raider was one of 'em, Franco).
> 
> Weather is supposed to ease up Saturday.
> 
> kg


Thanks for the report KG.

All I heard from him today was how much fun he was having with T-Boy at the Derby so, maybe can do well in both stakes. If not, that's Field Trialing!


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

4th series of the derby was a 2 down the shore with the go bird as a contrary mark.


----------



## L J Monlezun (Mar 8, 2007)

Derby placements...

1st #9 -- L. Jolley
2nd #17 -- C. Ledford
3rd. # 7 -- D. Devos.
4th. # 5 -- B. Hillman. 
RJ # 14 -- K. Pickering. 
Jams #1 -- D. Devos/ L. Monlezun.
#2 -- K. Farmer
#3 -- B. Hillman
#13 --M. long


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Derby, #14 RESERVE JAM, KPR's Wet Willie, "Willie" 
....and Kathy Pickering 

Good Luck to Jim and Kathy ..in the Open and Amateur, too!

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

L J Monlezun said:


> Derby placements...
> 
> 1st #9 -- L. Jolley


Way to go Lee!!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Good job Lee and Russ. Lee did you see SVRC has derby-qual end of May. If we don't see you then for sure in full trial in fall.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Open call backs?


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

Anything from the Q?


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

flatcreek said:


> Open will not finish today. Ran my first derby today and man I see now how folks get hooked on the FT game. It was a fun change from HT and the dog did well and thought he should have made the third series{haha} but I still had a ball and have alot of respect for the FT venue and the judges were great.



Careful. I've heard that it only takes trying it once to become addicted.

fp


----------



## neil cutsinger (Jun 17, 2004)

pepperfly said:


> 4th series of the derby was a 2 down the shore with the go bird as a contrary mark.


I'm not sure I understand the term "contrary mark", would some one please explain? are you saying "inverted"?

thanks.


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Typically, 2 down the shore marks are both thrown down the shore away from the line in training. In the 4th series they stated that the go bird was thrown "contrary" - meaning back toward the line and contrary to what you would normally do in training. 

Hope this clarifys.

Jason


----------



## neil cutsinger (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes, that was my other guess

thanks jason.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Lee.

Hope contrary marks like that are not going to be a fad in the Derby and Q


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Results from Open,Amat.???????????????????
Sue


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Open: 

1st Ledford- Buzz (Tommy Parish
2nd,Dan Devos-
3rd Ledford Pepper (Roger Weller)
4th Ledford Jack (Liz Jerome)


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Am results
1st blue kip kemp
2nd jolie lee jolly
3rd ozzie kip kemp
4th " " sonny free


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Way to go Sonny, two placements in two weeks.

Two out of the four placements for Kip, small wonder nobody claps for you!

Pete


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

kip said:


> Am results
> 1st blue kip kemp
> 2nd jolie lee jolly
> 3rd ozzie kip kemp
> 4th " " sonny free


 
Wow. Congrats, Kip! Hope you didn't hurt your back carrying those ribbons and trophies home!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete Marcellus said:


> Way to go Sonny, two placements in two weeks.
> 
> Two out of the four placements for Kip, small wonder nobody claps for you!
> 
> Pete


im used to it now pete. as ledford says i got a bullseye on my back.lol


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I ALWAYS clap for you Kippy! I may have to stop since yu keep beating me! Congrats on the weekend.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to jeff horsely and ike for winning the qual. ike is a blue son. i had to brag on my grandkids.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Blue is really producing some nice puppies.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Ike is a nice dog . Congrats Jeffrey, Papa Blue and Granddaddy Kip


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

anymore qual results?


----------

